# Help! I cut Daisy :(



## rebel926 (Jan 20, 2015)

Daisy has been blowing coat & matting for about a month now. I have been combing & trying to get mats out. I use scissors to cut some out when they are too stubborn. Tonight I snipped one and didn't even know I had cut her. She didn't react at all. I just noticed it suddenly! I feel like a horrible mother. I was determined to do it myself because I was afraid something bad might happen at a groomer. 

I don't know what to do about the cut...should I put something on it? Is this a vet visit? 

Here is a picture. Sorry its not very good. It didn't bleed at all...it just looks like the skin split.


----------



## lakesideliving (Mar 27, 2015)

Looks like a trip to the vet is in order. Next time, try a dematting comb - I have one from Safari that is fairly cheap even on canadian amazon and it works to do just the job you were trying to do without risk of cutting them.


----------



## DaisyMommy (Feb 28, 2015)

Oh no! It definitely looks like she should go to the vet just to be sure. 
Keep us posted on what happens. Also, don't feel bad because accidents happen. I've had my share of oopsies when grooming Daisy.


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

This happens more often than people realize. It is especially easy if you have a wiggly puppy! I would think stitches would be in order, but don't know if the lapse in time might make the vet decide to leave it open. Definitely let your vet look at it.

I have the Safari dematting comb also but decided it was too sharp to use after I nicked Wags on his back leg near his hock. I thought I was being careful and felt terrible! Now if necessary, I just use scissors and make sure my finger is always between the scissors and Wag's skin.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

A trip (or at least a call!) to the vet is always a good idea, but unless it is within the first few hours, with a superficial skin cut like this, especially with the triangle shape, it may be too late. Even with sutures, the skin on a cut like that often has too little blood supply to be able to repair itself. Often, a triangular flap like that will just dry up and fall off. In any case, the vet could tell you whether it's best to put some sort of ointment or antiseptic powder on it to help it heal faster.

I'm not surprised she didn't make a sounds. grooming shears are SHARP!!! I was once trimming Kodi's feet and cut MYSELF on the blade of my shears. I had no idea I'd cut myself until there was blood all over him! Then I panicked, thinking I'd cut him, only to realize I had a big slice in my thumb! :laugh:

To avoid this kind of injury in the future, try to slide the teeth of a comb between the skin and the mat, then use the scissors above the comb, so the teeth of the comb shield the skin from the shears!  However, this kind of injury can happen to experienced groomers too, especially on wiggly puppies. Don't beat yourself up over it. She'll be fine!


----------



## rebel926 (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you all for you comforting words. I am taking Daisy to the vet in about an hour. Will let you know how we make out.

Nancy


----------



## rebel926 (Jan 20, 2015)

Daisy is fine. They cleaned out the wound & scraped it a little then put in 3 stitches. She has antibiotics in case of infection because the would had been open since 10PM last nite. Thank you all for your support. I really appreciate it!
Nancy


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

Glad to hear about your vet visit. Daisy is lucky to have you as a mom .


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad to hear she is ok. Hope her boo boo heals quickly!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Glad to hear all is well. Don't feel too guilty! Sounds like she didn't even know!


----------



## bubarkanpssi (Apr 18, 2015)

rebel926 said:


> Thank you all for you comforting words. I am taking Daisy to the vet in about an hour. Will let you know how we make out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good luck Rebel


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am glad she is ok!!! I almost cut Scudder's penis one time! Thanks God I didn't but I can see how it happens.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to hear Daisy is doing well. Accidents happen... I sliced my own finger and had to have sutures:biggrin1:


----------



## MiasMomma (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm so so relieved for you! One of my greatest fears about doggies and scissors. Good you've got an antibiotic too. Healing wishes for Daisy


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

It's the risk you take when you groom yourself, I guess. I've never cut my dog but I once cut my son' s ear when I was giving his hair a trim! Glad Daisy is ok!


----------

